# reasons for posts being deleted / lost ?



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I had a post randomly lost from the 8N section (without a friendly nudge from mods like 'we dont allow ebay adverts of crazy sales in this technical 8N section') - it was just laughing at someone selling half a TT QS for £2K which had been an insurance write off since 1 month after delivery in 2006 and resprayed to an entirely different colour, the highlight of the comprehensive advert was that the proof of a new oil feed pipe was there is a photo of new sealant around the sump.

maybe I didn't have enough content in the main details - so the PHPBB Artificial Intelligence kicked in and assumed it must be spam? or it is a mod selling it   

what random post deletions have you had in the flame room? I'm surprised Brexit discussions are even allowed? what about Gove for PM - bring on a monthly Strawberry Fare and mandatory festivals as part of 6th form college induction.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Think it found it's way to the for sale section


----------

